# i can't believe i spent that much haul.



## ticki (Oct 16, 2008)

i'll let the picture speak for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

That is just artwork!!! Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 16, 2008)

I can imagine that you spent alot!!! What MSF would you reccomend? So Ceylon or Petticoat?? BTW, GREAT HAUL!! Oh, how much do you looove Dangerzone??


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow that is a great haul. Enjoy everything you have. I love So Ceylon is a beautiful highlight color.


----------



## thezander (Oct 16, 2008)

Ooooo....


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 16, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy it!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

I need to check out those dazzleglasses!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 17, 2008)

amazing haul! Im sure you will love it all!!


----------



## ticki (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_I can imagine that you spent alot!!! What MSF would you reccomend? So Ceylon or Petticoat?? BTW, GREAT HAUL!! Oh, how much do you looove Dangerzone??_

 
hm... both?  haha!  i guess it depends on what colors you like wearing.  So Ceylon gives this great bronzed finish and Petticoat gives a gorgeous pink shimmer.  last week when i walked in the store, my MA was like "close your eyes" and she swatched all 3 MSFs down my hand in one swipe.  instantly sold.  she knows how to push my buttons.  i missed out on the MSFs when they were first released so i didn't know what i was missing.

oh, and Dangerzone is awesome!  i didn't think i'd like it at all.  i had my MA put it on me and i guess i was wrong.  hah!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 17, 2008)

awesome haul!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 17, 2008)

I need to let this one speak for me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great haul!


----------



## pat (Oct 17, 2008)

get out of here! hahahaa 

OMG you didn't grab enough said?! WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quan, you're missing out.  

(i hope you know i just want you to spend more) he he he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but really, it's such a pretty ass color! 

BTW, I wasn't able to grab Baby Sparks! By the time I went to pre-sale my stuff it was sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great haul, i bet your bank account is in shambles. hahahaha


----------



## ticki (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_get out of here! hahahaa 

OMG you didn't grab enough said?! WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quan, you're missing out.  

(i hope you know i just want you to spend more) he he he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but really, it's such a pretty ass color! 

BTW, I wasn't able to grab Baby Sparks! By the time I went to pre-sale my stuff it was sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great haul, i bet your bank account is in shambles. hahahaha_

 
haha!  i'm tempted to pick up Enough Said and i want to get a backup of Stark Naked if it's still available when i come in...

i can't believe Baby Sparks sold out so quickly.  i was first in the store to preorder.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i went in only a day before you did so that means that it sold out in only a day.  that sucks!  it's such an awesome color.  hopefully it makes it to the permanent collection so you can enjoy the goodness as well.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 17, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2008)

That is an AMAZING haul!  So pretty!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice Haul


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 20, 2008)

yummmm


----------



## LilyD0m (Oct 22, 2008)

OOOMMMGGG!!! Im sooooooooooo jelaous!! this is just too pretty! Luv ur haul!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)

wOW!  great haul!!!!!!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

So beautiful! *sigh*


----------

